# Foods To Help Guinea Pig Gain Weight



## picture1984

One of my guinea pigs has been ill lately and she is now on medication. At the vets, she weighed 600g and I would really like to get her between 700g-800g. She is eating her veggies but avoiding her pellets. I am feeding her beetroot, carrot, apple, lettuce, kale, pepper, celery and cucumber. Also she is having 3-4 pea flakes a day as they are quite fattening. What else can I do to help her gain weight? (she also gets unlimited hay and water)  implant


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sorry to hear that your guinea pig isn't feeling well.  Maybe the pellets are to heavy for her stomach right now 

I know @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer have a guinea pig maybe they would have some information/ideas


----------



## secuono

Would you eat boring pellets when you can eat all the better tasting veggies and fruits? Nope.
Stop the other foods and only offer fresh, good quality pellets and leafy hay. 

Ask the vet if the drugs she's on would cause weight loss, if so, you might just have to let her be on the thin side until she's off the drugs. 

Is she also old? Is she actually getting better on the drugs?


----------



## Bossroo

Like most pet owners, you are feeding foods that are quite filling and are mostly water. Feed her pellets and the others in very limited amounts as a treat only. Also check out her teeth as they may be too long eating soft feeds or missing teeth if she is too old.


----------



## Roving Jacobs

Critical care food by oxbow is meant for getting nutrition into sick guinea pigs. You can even mix it into a mush and feed it with an oral syringe if you need to.


----------



## Southern by choice

Check the teeth and see if they need to be trimmed. That can really cause food issues.

This is a comprehensive list.
Notice the color chart!
Green means daily.... the other colors are for a few x a week - rarely... it also gives you what a food can cause such as bloat or gas. I would recommend you give a HIGH QUALITY pellet feed. There are lots of junk ones.
Our pig is fat.   She needs to diet 

http://www.happycavy.com/what-can-guinea-pigs-eat/#list


----------



## picture1984

Guys, thank you


----------

